# Home Pasteurizer - need help



## AClark1023 (Jul 22, 2018)

I got a waters conley (sears & roebuck) 1 gallon home pasteurizer. The wiring underneath isn't right, and it's not heating. If anyone has one of these and wouldn't mind unscrewing the bottom and taking a picture of the wiring, I would greatly appreciate it! As far as we can tell it is getting power.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.ultimateletdown.com/h/h/home-health-pasteurizer-manual.pdf
Good luck finding someone who has one.


----------



## AClark1023 (Jul 22, 2018)

No manual there, 502 error, I appreciate the response though. It should be a simple thing, I have resistance throughout so the switch should be functional, but there's some kind of break between the switch and element and it isn't heating.


----------

